# SUDDENLY, An Autumn Banner For You



## Kittiara (Aug 30, 2011)

Site Discussion, you'll notice there's a banner on your face.

It's because I threw it at you, but it's because I love you and I want to know if there is a better way than that to submit a banner?  I guess next time I could tie it to a brick and _then_ throw it, but I'm going for hearts and minds, people, hearts and minds.






http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6347878

Maybe you know!  THANKS


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 30, 2011)

Bricks are more effective.


----------



## Charrio (Aug 30, 2011)

That's an amazing banner hope they notice, makes all the past years look like crap


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 30, 2011)

I always run ABP over the banner, however from what I can tell this is a pretty damn good Autumn banner compared to every other one we've had.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 30, 2011)

and sadly in the end...about half of us are expecting some popular artist thrown together septe-....
FUCK
just remembered whats coming up next month....


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 30, 2011)

Not bad, but it would work better for a November piece. September isn't very Autumny for most people.


----------



## Rukia509 (Aug 30, 2011)

wow this is lovely i hope it becomes the banner autumn starts right after my b-day c:

and god the skills is just epic


----------



## Kittiara (Aug 30, 2011)

This would definitely be a better November banner, I agree!  But whoring it out a month in advance is probably my best bet. *stoic tear*

Thanks guys!

But next time I will tie it to a brick, I think Zeke is right that it would work better.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 30, 2011)

Kittiara said:


> This would definitely be a better November banner, I agree!  But whoring it out a month in advance is probably my best bet. *stoic tear*
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> But next time I will tie it to a brick, I think Zeke is right that it would work better.



If it is for November, I would be happy.

And aim between the eyes. It gets the point across.


----------



## Devious Bane (Aug 30, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> just remembered whats coming up next month....


Labor Day?
...
OH FUCK.


----------



## Grandpriest (Sep 2, 2011)

That is a very beautiful banner.  My compliments.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 2, 2011)

I like it, but it looks more like a September or November banner.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks amazing. 

But I hate you for posting it. Now I'm going to be disappointed and angry when they put up a shitty popufur banner instead.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 3, 2011)

I hope that next month we get to see some fat furries as the banner
maybe some fat babyfurs at school getting bullied and its laid out like a comic with the last scene as "furaffiniyt.net" into is wrists slashed


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 20, 2011)

Bumped for a request.  Check out the banner now.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 20, 2011)

That is awesome! My compliments to a fine artist such as yourself, and congrats on making it to the front page.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 20, 2011)

It really is a beautiful banner


----------



## johnny (Sep 20, 2011)

That is a cool banner.

so cool


----------



## Waffles (Sep 20, 2011)

Best banner I've seen in a VERY VERY long time. Cheers, you awesome artist.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Sep 20, 2011)

Great, now people can stop bitching about silly cartoon ponies, I congratulate you for stopping the pointless argument.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

MitchZer0 said:


> Great, now people can stop bitching about silly cartoon ponies, I congratulate you for stopping the pointless argument.


-and the death threats against the previous banner maker will hopefully end with it-


And yes this banner is gorgeous.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 20, 2011)

Banner change in 3...2...1...
HOLY FUCK, I'M MAGICAL.
But seriously, the new banner is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 20, 2011)

I was ready to rage at another banner thread, but this really is a gorgeous banner and I'm happy we have something that everyone can be proud of and bitch about less.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2011)

I KNEW THE BANNER LOOKED FAMILIAR FROM SOMEWHERE!


----------



## Charrio (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome they used your Banner, and cut Pony Week short. 
Congrats, hope to see more from you on that banner area.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 20, 2011)

Ba-bam, looks great. This should be the standard which all banner selections should follow.

My only gripe is that the "furaffinity.net" part isn't pronounced enough, but other than that I like it.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratz on being chosen to be the new banner for FA. You've earned it


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

A FAF banner that's actually beautiful? HERESY.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 20, 2011)

Definitely the nicest FA banner I've seen so far. Bet they'll have a hard time finding a worthy successor when the allotted month is up.


----------



## MasterSkadu (Sep 20, 2011)

Cop out....you copped out...I mean geeze, I mean I normally don't care about this banner thing, but if your going commit to having the banner for the week, have the banner for the week, don't back down. *facepalms* weak..just weak.....On the side note this banner is nice so..don't get me wrong.


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2011)

MasterSkadu said:


> Cop out....you copped out...I mean geeze, I mean *I normally don't care about this banner thing*, but if your going commit to having the banner for the week, have the banner for the week, don't back down. *facepalms* weak..just weak.....On the side note this banner is nice so..don't get me wrong.



Sure you don't


----------



## MasterSkadu (Sep 20, 2011)

Aden said:


> Sure you don't



Don't start with me...I'm just stating a point...Like its said..I normally don't care..I thought the MLP banner was funny and thats it...But this is more about actually following through with what they said they were going to do.


----------



## Kihari (Sep 20, 2011)

And then a Saviour appeared; he was the OP, and he cast out the Pony banner which had tormented the peoples.

And then there was peace.


----------



## Pinkuh (Sep 20, 2011)

This banner... is so awesome O_O

It's one of the few pieces of art that actually speaks to me. Everything is so awesome. I wish I could put into words the feelings of awesomeness that this evokes... YAY BANNER


----------



## Smelge (Sep 20, 2011)

No. Fuck this shit.

Yeah, the banner is nice and all, but putting it up this late in the month just means it gets a week or two at most as the site banner, then gets sidelined by some piece of shit banner by someone with more connections than talent. This thing deserves a full month, not the pittance it'll get.


----------



## Corto (Sep 20, 2011)

God dammit stupid browser I can't see it.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 20, 2011)

Smelge said:


> No. Fuck this shit.
> 
> Yeah, the banner is nice and all, but putting it up this late in the month just means it gets a week or two at most as the site banner, then gets sidelined by some piece of shit banner by someone with more connections than talent. This thing deserves a full month, not the pittance it'll get.



Why do you assume it is going to get a diminished run? It could just as easily get an extra week.

I know everyone distrusts the FA administration, and that this criticism would be perfectly valid were the banner removed after only a week or two, but this just seems to be jumping the gun.


----------



## Corto (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait I'm retarded, it's on the first post.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 20, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Why do you assume it is going to get a diminished run? It could just as easily get an extra week.
> 
> I know everyone distrusts the FA administration, and that this criticism would be perfectly valid were the banner removed after only a week or two, but this just seems to be jumping the gun.



Because it's the most likely outcome. Banner changes near the start of the month, usually around the 5th or 6th, unless there's some completely retarded non-event week, when it gets swapped out. They're bound to already have next months lined up, and this one only got put in at the last minute, probably because so much shit was being kicked up about the ponies. Note the pony week didn't last a week.

This banner deserves it's full time, but brought on this late in the month, we all know it won't get it.


----------



## Kittiara (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your support!

I posted it on this forum in desperation a couple weeks back, but now I will play it off as a smooth move and put on my cool sunglasses.


----------



## MasterSkadu (Sep 20, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Because it's the most likely outcome. Banner changes near the start of the month, usually around the 5th or 6th, unless there's some completely retarded non-event week, when it gets swapped out. They're bound to already have next months lined up, and this one only got put in at the last minute, probably because so much shit was being kicked up about the ponies. Note the pony week didn't last a week.
> 
> This banner deserves it's full time, but brought on this late in the month, we all know it won't get it.


 
Well time will tell on this one...but yeah on the MLP banner it didn't get its full week, part me question those who want people to respect some of the things they like or draw, or show on the site and ask them to tolerate what they do, then MLP banner goes up and they change what they say on what should be tolerated. I mean I know the mods got a job to do to keep some peace but if something like this happen again would the mods do a change to satisfy the few people who don't like it..ehh but thats my take on all this. 



Kittiara said:


> Thank you all very much for your support!
> 
> I posted it on this forum in desperation a couple weeks back, but now I will play it off as a smooth move and put on my cool sunglasses.



Now as for you Kittiara, around all this nonsense, your banner is great piece, and I'm happy you got it on as the banner.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 20, 2011)

I will never crtl+F5 again, this needs to be the permanent banner.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 20, 2011)

I greatly support taping a piece of card over the top left corner of your screen and drawing whatever you like on it. An easy-to-use solution that gives you complete freedom as to what banner you totally ignore when browsing for porn on a furry site.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 20, 2011)

Xaerun said:


> I greatly support taping a piece of card over the top left corner of your screen and drawing whatever you like on it. An easy-to-use solution that gives you complete freedom as to what banner you totally ignore when browsing for porn on a furry site.



I have a pad of Post-It notes by monitor to do exactly this every time you post.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Sep 20, 2011)

Seeing as this is becoming a banner argument thread, I suggest closing it before some asshole comes in.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 20, 2011)

Well done, very good. I hope you get commission requests, which is the main reason why you want to win the banner contest. You need people buying your artwork and this helps.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 21, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I have a pad of Post-It notes by monitor to do exactly this every time you post.


Just because I turned down your offer of a good dicking ONE TIME.



MitchZer0 said:


> Seeing as this is becoming a banner argument  thread, I suggest closing it before some asshole comes in.


Thank you for the suggestion, backseat modding just makes our job much easier.


----------



## Rasly (Sep 23, 2011)

To be honest, this banner looks kind of blurry in a bad way and does not fade into background well, overall it is not even half as good as brony banner was.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 23, 2011)

Rasly said:


> To be honest, this banner looks kind of blurry in a bad way and does not fade into background well, overall it is not even half as good as brony banner was.



Biased much?


----------



## Pinkuh (Sep 23, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Biased much?



They were being facetious


----------



## CyberFoxx (Sep 23, 2011)

Hmm... No Rednef... Meh, it's not that good.

I kid, I kid. It's best banner I've seen in this site's entire run so far.


----------



## Rasly (Oct 6, 2011)

new baner is not bad, i still like the brony baner better but this one is definietly a way better then the one before.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 6, 2011)

I loved Kittiara's banner and Nylaks  I know I liked more but I can't remember em


----------

